# A few thoughts on the preseason



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Positives:*

I am really pleased with what I've seen from Brad Miller. I was hoping Muss could toughen him up. He looks way more aggressive on both ends of the floor, driving to the basket more, making a solid effort on defense, and has been much more agressive on the boards. 

Bibby has looked amazing in the preseason. His jumpshot is better than ever and looks like he is working hard on becoming a complete all-around player. His passing has looked really good and he was really hustling alot out there.

Martin is stud. He's gonna surprise the hell out of everyone this year. He's just so smooth offensively and he can het his shot off on anyone with his quickness. My only gripe with him though is that he seems to dissapear for long stretches much like the way Peja used to do. I think he will improve on that as he gets older though because he is much more aggresive than Peja.

I love Ronnie Price. There's no reason why he shouldn't have a spot in the rotation this year. He brings alot of energy and should be a could spark-plug type of player.


*Negatives:*

Musselman has no idea how to run an offense. We either have guys going 1 on 1 or they just pass the ball around the perimeter till the shot clock winds down then jack up a bad shot.

Quincy Douby was a horrible draft pick. He's supposed to be a shooter, yet he's shooting *20%* from the floor. Have you guys seen this kid Rondo for the Celtics? Man, I'm so depressed now that we didn't draft him, he is an AMAZING all-around player. 

Petrie has lost it. Here we have two young guys working their asses off to make the team and they lose their spot to a soft 6'9 jumpshooting tub of crap. What the hell has Taylor done to deserve a roster spot. We'll never be anything more than an average defensive team if we have no shotblocking whatsoever.

I still hate the John Salmons signing. Everybody's been saying wait till he gets on the court to see what he can do without Iverson hogging the offense. Well, he still hasn't shown jack ****. The only thing he's shown is that he is a good ballhandler for a 6'7'' guy. He had one decent scoring night, other than that he's been almost completely invisible. 


What are some of your thoughts on the preseason??


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Agreed on your positives, but do you remember what Martin looked like his rookie year? He looked like he couldn't play, and would never be able too. Cut Douby some slack, he's hardly played. And while you're right about keeping Taylor over Amundson and Williams, there is almost no chance than either of them will ever become NBA contributors, and Taylor is hardly going to play. 

Salmons has looked so-so, and you are completely right on Muss' offense. But Petrie has not lost it. We had a starting five of Bibby, Christie, Peja, Webber, and Vlade, and three of those players got old, and one suddenly became half as good as he was before, yet we have stayed in the playoffs. 

Don't blaim Petrie, he had nothing to work with this off season, and Bonzi made it impossible for us to resign him. If you want to judge Geoff, wait until after this season, and see what he does with some expiring contract/cap space.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Don't get all the Salmons hate. He is more solid on D than Bonzi was. In fact John is a pretty damn good defensive player. Sure he doesn't put up great numbers but he brings it on the defensive end.


----------

